# Need GPU for 6k.



## Jripper (Feb 5, 2012)

My brother needs a gpu for HD video editing and adobe premiere pro.
He doesn't game too much. maybe the odd casual game once in a while so gaming is not a priority here.
Budget is 6k.
His system is as follows:-

i5 2400
8 gb ddr3 ram
frontech 500w psu
intel dh67 (I think)

he asked me for the best thing in 6k. I was thinking about a 6670 since it doesn't require a separate psu. but I'm not sure how a 6670 performs in premiere pro and video editing.
Any better suggestions/alternatives etc? Will be buying soon.within this week and probably won't wait for amd 7xxx series.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2012)

Frontech PSU? Yuck, change it asap.

Premier Pro does not support ATI GPUs: Tech specs | Adobe Premiere Pro CS5.5


----------



## Jripper (Feb 5, 2012)

ah crap. then how about a gts 450? i'm not sure about the price though.

will a gts 450 + fsp saga II 500w(2.2k) fit in a budget of 6k?


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2012)

GTS 450 alone will cost you ~6k - whether getting a new gpu will help in editing vids or not depends on the adobe premiere pro version as well - so can you tell us which version of premiere pro your brother is using ?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2012)

Buy any HD6670 DDR5 version + Corsair CX430V2.


----------



## Jripper (Feb 6, 2012)

^ Tkin just said premiere pro does not support ati gpus

@topgear He is presently using cs3 but is planning to move to cs5 shortly


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 6, 2012)

Then you have to increase your budget. There are no good cards from NVIDIA under 5k.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Tkin just said premiere pro does not support ati gpus
> 
> @topgear He is presently using cs3 but is planning to move to cs5 shortly



In CS5/CS5.5 adobe certified gfx card is needed for GPU accelerated performance and only these non workstation gpus are certified by adobe :

GeForce GTX 285 
GeForce GTX 470 
GeForce GTX 570 
GeForce GTX 580 

but I've read somewhere that you can use any OpenGL 2.0 compatible graphics card for GPU accelerated performance and you can get any cheap CUDA supported gpu like GTS 450 and use this trick 
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/adobe-cs5-cuda-64-bit,2770-3.html


----------



## Jripper (Feb 24, 2012)

OKay bumping this old thread. but reason is my bro still hasn't bought the gpu. budget has been increased to 10k.
suggest a gpu to run premiere pro.

how about the nvidia 550ti? gaming is not a priority(infact he doesn't really play games that much). 

Nvidia 550ti + fsp saga II 500w for 10k. any suggestions?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2012)

Zotac GTX 550 Ti + Corsair 430CX V2 @ 10016


----------



## Jripper (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks mate  But just for clarification, is something wrong with the fsp saga II 500 w? I saw someone recommending a 430cx somewhere else instead of the fsp as well. isn't that fsp saga a good psu( I thought it was).


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

FSP is good, OP can buy whichever is cheaper.

PS: Corsair has better quality than FSP but FSP ain't no slouch.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Thanks mate  But just for clarification, is something wrong with the fsp saga II 500 w? I saw someone recommending a 430cx somewhere else instead of the fsp as well. isn't that fsp saga a good psu( I thought it was).



fsp is very good. Its just that with corsair you get 1yr extra warranty(3yr) and exceptional service.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2012)

other than warranty, FSP Saga II have really short cable length. Also Corsair service center (if ever required) is present in almost all cities. FSP service center is only available in metros.


----------



## Jripper (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm..whichever is cheaper then. thanks mates.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> other than warranty, FSP Saga II have really short cable length. Also Corsair service center (if ever required) is present in almost all cities. FSP service center is only available in metros.



saga II 500 has longer cables sammy.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 24, 2012)

But not that long jassy. 
I face problems connecting 3 or more SATA drives.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 25, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> saga II 500 has longer cables sammy.



i should have went for the 500W model at the first place 

now waiting for Corsair VS450W to appear in a few more shops.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> But not that long jassy.
> I face problems connecting 3 or more SATA drives.



hmm..ok


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ have not noticed it when I posted the above post - anyway deleted the post


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2012)

^no problem buddy, edited


----------

